
DHS Just Recognized White Nationalism as a Major Terror Threat - Elof
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5yjkb/dhs-just-finally-recognized-white-nationalism-as-a-major-terror-threat
======
shadowmore
This is one of those Drinking Oatmeal Through a Straw articles, where the
author projects and forcefully interprets general statements to have narrowly
specialized meanings.

------
mindcrash
"Just"?

Both Antifa anarchists and fake right white supremacists have been labeled
domestic terrorists and threats to national security as far back as 2017...

Proof: [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/antifa-
dom...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/antifa-domestic-
terrorists-us-security-agencies-homeland-security-fbi-a7927881.html)

